# You've just sabotaged Wardlow you stupid fucks



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

No they didn't.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> 🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡


I know you have a huge boner for OC, but put it away for a second and tell me what the logic was in even booking this abortion of a match in the first place? What did it need to happen for?

Face vs face and splitting the crowd a week after Wardlow wins the title is beyond dumb. Having him get mostly dominated by anyone, OC or not, is even dumber and unforgivable.

I don't care what anyone says, they've just cooled Wardlow off and damaged his aura. It may be recoverable, but damage has been done.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Embarrassing to watch. I was embarrassed for Wardlow just watching it. I mean just a match would have been okay, but the pockets shit, and the Danhausen shit, and the two jobbers in rainbow pant suits. I mean, why? Like..why?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

You have a crowning moment for Wardlow and how do you follow it up? A match with Orange Cassidy.


And people wonder why I shit on Tony Khan's booking. It makes no fucking sense.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Actually buddy you'll find OC has already elevated Pac and Adam Cole to literal stardom.

Wardlow should be grateful for the rub.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

On the plus side, the cornette rant is gonna be fun

OMFG didnt realize it was this stupid 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547371863181066241


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

TK keeps analy fucking his own company with his boner over OC.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Stop being negative. You complain too much. Stand with AEW.


----------



## ThunderNitro (Sep 16, 2021)

Why do people take wrestling so serious?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OC is AEW's Hulk Hogan. He's hard to beat.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

ThunderNitro said:


> Why do people take wrestling so serious?


Because Wardlow has been presented as SERIOUS this entire time in AEW and now hes doing goofy comedy shit.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

It was a fun match. The crowd loved it. OC is obviously “over,” and it didn’t hurt Wardlow at all. Geez.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Wolf Mark said:


> TK keeps analy fucking his own company with his boner over OC.


Yeah, it is ridiculous. The sooner TK gets rid of this guy, the better.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

lol I would have loved to have seen this reaction if Wardlow actually lost the title.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

JasmineAEW said:


> It was a fun match. The crowd loved it. OC is obviously “over,” and it didn’t hurt Wardlow at all. Geez.



Of course it hurt Wardlow. You're naive to believe it didnt.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

OMG HIS CAREER IS OVER

HE’LL NEVER RECOVER FROM THIS MATCH


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Was it the right match to book? Absolutely not by any stretch of the imagination.

But this is a severe overreaction. OC keeps trying to do his usual "mindgames" comedy weirdness and Wardlow unlike all OC's other opponents constantly has an answer every time. OC gets about 2 minutes of actual offence at the end for hope spots cause he's booked strongly including kicking out of a big move (He shouldn't be imo but he is so oh well) before being flattened.

This is actually probably the weakest OC has been booked in a long ass time so saying the booking was about making him look strong feels weird.

(I do agree this was a poor choice of match to book to begin with but it didn't weaken Wardlow really at all)


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Did not have time to watch yet. They seriously had him have a competitive match with Trashitty? Of course they did. No words.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Mister Abigail said:


> OMG HIS CAREER IS OVER
> 
> HE’LL NEVER RECOVER FROM THIS MATCH


Its recoverable, but its derailed his push at a pretty key time.

He's gone from a monster to someone who struggles to beat a twig who isn't even trying.

Perception and booking matters.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Tiny never has to worry about pockets and his dorky friends leaving him for nxt.2


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Personally, I did not like booking this match because it was obvious the crowd was going to get behind OC. That being said, Wardlow is not sabotaged. Just have him fight heels from now on.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Liked the match was entertaining and Wardlow only got serious at the end.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Of course it hurt Wardlow. You're naive to believe it didnt.


I think you’re stupid if you think it did.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Because Wardlow has been presented as SERIOUS this entire time in AEW and now hes doing goofy comedy shit.


He did a couple skits with Silver & Reynolds on BTE more than a year ago. He was a fine straight man in that context. 

It was a very strange booking to pair OC with Wardlow. All it took was one powerbomb to beat OC. He needed more than that to best everyone who wasn’t a security guard. Did OC actually get a physical advantage against Wardlow for longer than a second or two? Wardlow should be momentarily flustered by an unorthodox wrestler like Orange Cassidy. He shouldn’t lose to him, which he didn’t. 

Crisis averted.

Are there any bets on which booking TK will allegedly mortgage the entire company against next week?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I enjoyed most of it. Especially the parts of OC trying to avoid Wardlow. My only complaint is Orange Cassidy being able to lift Wardlow up and do one of his finishers there toward the end of the match. Wardlow should have gotten him with the powerbomb before that point.

Wardlow will be fine. OC was trying hard in that match clearly. He had to squirm out from Wardlows hands many times to avoid the powerbomb and Wardlow kicked out of a pin at 1 after getting hit with a flurry of moves.

I do get questioning the face vs. face thing. Especially when OC was booked as the underdog in the match (more likely that the fans will get behind him) and the Best Friends group was trying to help OC cheat to win. All of that seemed weird. A chainsaw! I don't think any of it is doom and gloom though. Wardlow is still very dangerous with the powerbomb and they clearly made sure to protect that.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Wow, It's kind of sad that some of y'all are _This_ passionate about hating orange cassidy, he did nothing to you, why do you belittle him, who are you to doubt Orang Cassidy?
The match itself wasn't bad, I liked it, I have nothing to complain about, unlike some.


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

It wasnt bad. OC had to resort to small guy tactics and lots of running around to try against Wardlow. 

His kick out on the F10 is probably suspect... but the match was fun and not really that harmful.

Doesnt really harm him. He still picked up the win decisively.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

The match was fine, Wardlow dominated most of it and the only time OC got any offense in was due to A) the distraction from everyone or B) the comebacks, which are incredibly standard in a wrestling match.

Seems like you're simply angry cause it was OC tbh. Wardlow will be fine.

Also, some may not like it, but OC is over, sells merch, and is billed as a credible talent on the roster. Having him get some offense in isn't anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

AEW can’t book monsters.

terrible booking.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Tbf, yes, in any other top promotion throughout the years, booking your next potential star to play goofball in the ring with an embarrassing comedy act would be career suicide.

However, this is AEW. This is the standard here, so Wardlow will be fine because to this company and its fans, having Wardlow demean himself like this isn’t a problem.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

.christopher. said:


> Tbf, yes, in any other top promotion throughout the years, booking your next potential star to play goofball in the ring with an embarrassing comedy act would be career suicide.
> 
> However, this is AEW. This is the standard here, so Wardlow will be fine because to this company and its fans, having Wardlow demean himself like this isn’t a problem.


This is true.

AEW has the most forgiving audience in the history of entertainment. He should be fine.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

What a random match to even book. 😂


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

Massive overreaction. I don't even like OC and it was fine. They went with the momentum of OC and the under estimating of OC at first. Get some sun 😂


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

That’s it. Dumbest booking ever. I’m never watching WWE again.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Why not just put him against some mid card heel and have him beat him in 5 -8 minutes. I swear this went 18 minutes or so and it just looked ridiculous and the fans didn't even know who to cheer for.



Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Him not squashing that asshole clown speaks volumes about how shit this company is. It's a parody of wrestling.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok, I just watched this match and it was pretty fucking ridiculous. They legit had a 15 minute match. Why did they book Wardlow to struggle so much against this geek?


----------



## Corporate Rock (Apr 9, 2014)

I thought it was pointless, made Wardlow look weaker/stupid. 

Match just didn’t need to happen. Feed him some other clown, not a popular baby face.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Art Vandaley said:


> Its recoverable, but its derailed his push at a pretty key time.
> 
> He's gone from a monster to someone who struggles to beat a twig who isn't even trying.
> 
> Perception and booking matters.


I know. Nobody will remember it in a fortnight.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mister Abigail said:


> I know. Nobody will remember it in a fortnight.


Just like about everything done in wrestling for 15+ years now. This is an example of why that is. Kill momentum, make sure to reinforce to fans that there is nothing important to see here. Same old poor booking.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

That match was absolutely awful. The first half looked like a scene from looney toons. The second half went from Wardlow outsmarting everything to Wardlow looking like he lost his IQ. Heck it looked like Orange Cassidy could have won this match at one point. This is a awful way of promoting your beast incarnate.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

I haven't watched it yet, but it's just a weekly match. He won too, didn't he?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

If Tony Khan keeps this up, Wardlow is going to wind up being Mason Ryan 2.0 instead of the next Batista


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

La Parka said:


> This is true.
> 
> AEW has the most forgiving audience in the history of entertainment. He should be fine.


They’ll forgive everyone and everything except the guy who helped start the company itself lol

There’s nothing to forgive to them here, though. To them, this was good stuff. It’s also why no one has managed to keep any momentum whatsoever during this companies entire existence.


Hotdiggity11 said:


> What a random match to even book. 😂


You must keep in mind that random in AEW is the norm, so technically it wasn’t random.

What would’ve been random is feeding a lower card heel to Wardlow so he can keep his momentum as a brute force going.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

.christopher. said:


> They’ll forgive everyone and everything except the guy who helped start the company itself lol
> 
> There’s nothing to forgive to them here, though. To them, this was good stuff. It’s also why no one has managed to keep any momentum whatsoever during this companies entire existence.
> 
> ...


I know you’re not talking about Cody with that first line, right?


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

bdon said:


> I know you’re not talking about Cody with that first line, right?


Yes! He could’ve stopped world hunger and the AEW fans would’ve asked “what took you so long?”


----------



## RightBoob (11 mo ago)

I don't mind OC and I like Wardlow. Thought this was a poor booking decision. But it ended.. fine I guess.

I gotta admit, this did kinda feel like TK playing with his favourite toys not because it was what was needed, but because he wanted to see it & pop himself. I don't like the "Tony's toys" rhetoric tbh, but yeah. It's how I felt.

But it coulda been worse. I don't feel like it did any major harm to Wardlow, so I'm just going to move on and chill. OP you should try to do the same dude, you sound kinda enraged, don't stress yourself out too much mate.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

.christopher. said:


> Yes! He could’ve stopped world hunger and the AEW fans would’ve asked “what took you so long?”


Because the cocksucker wouldn’t just provide the goddamn cure! No, he’d have to let everyone know what he had done while posing for a picture in his 3 piece suit and chicklet teeth next to a poor, bed-ridden kid with sores on his face from the spread of the cancer, but Cody is too busy holding the goddamn cure hostage waiting for the right camera shot.

“Sorry Timmy, you think you have time to do one more take? And next time, could you give a little more enthusiasm..? I’m saving your life here and feel like you’re being a little unappreciative.”


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

It could have been much much worse


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Firefromthegods said:


> It could have been much much worse


If he had lost, then yes.

Shit's embarrassing either way. You have this dude who you present as Braun levels of monster who struggles with the equivalent of James Ellsworth.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

JeSeGaN said:


> If he had lost, then yes.
> 
> Shit's embarrassing either way. You have this dude who you present as Braun levels of monster who struggles with the equivalent of James Ellsworth.


Santino. Stunt was Ellsworth. Cassidys reactions are too sustained to be compared to Ellsworth. And like santino he can go if need be. 

Cassidy deserves a little bit more respect and I don't like his gimmick at all.

Like I said it could have been far worse. Cassidy could have had sustained control periods and dominated wardlow. Instead he got a couple hope spots and one near fall.

Ops overreacting on this one because Cassidy could have been presented as wardlows equal or been booked as having the champs number but he never dominated or anything


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

I watched the match and to me it looked like Wardlow was having fun until the end. Additionally Oc had 3 guys interfere. It was a lighthearted match where Oc got very little offence. His superman punch didn’t do anything to Wardlow.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Mister Abigail said:


> I know. Nobody will remember it in a fortnight.


If stuff like this keeps happening is that no one will remember how good he was during the MJF feud and he'll just become another guy.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

All Im saying is this little skit made goldberg look like a bitch and killed his aura and this was just a skit from a better era. 

Imagine what this match did to wardlow


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Cornette is going to have a field day. 
Made your future star, the home grown wrestler that you are pushing upwards towards stardom and you have him doing comedy wrestling. Tony Khan can't book, he can't separate business and the inner mark.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Art Vandaley said:


> Its recoverable, but its derailed his push at a pretty key time.
> 
> He's gone from a monster to someone who struggles to beat a twig who isn't even trying.
> 
> Perception and booking matters.


Think about it. You are correct. You had like 10 security guys who had a hard time with Wardlow, but a scrawny skinny geek was able to take him to the limit and outgeek Wardlow in the process. LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hephaesteus said:


> All Im saying is this little skit made goldberg look like a bitch and killed his aura and this was just a skit from a better era.
> 
> Imagine what this match did to wardlow


Oh shit i remember this! LOL. You are right in a way. It's almost the equivalent.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

kingfunkel said:


> Cornette is going to have a field day.
> Made your future star, the home grown wrestler that you are pushing upwards towards stardom and you have him doing comedy wrestling. Tony Khan can't book, he can't separate business and the inner mark.


The reason why Punk and MJF are solid is they book themselves into something good. Apparently Wardlow just follows what Tony wants and ends up going backwards instead of forward as a big new star. They can elevate this guy to stardom but the booking decisions as of yesterday are more proof booker of the year has no fucking clue.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

I was embarrassed watching it. I was even more embarrassed that wrestling fans are still enjoying this one note joke which stopped being amusing 2 years ago. Orange Cassidy getting that much offence against Wardlow was criminal.


----------



## Ordar (Apr 5, 2011)

I seriously do not get the OC lovefest, he's rubbish. He's constantly put in these high profile (by AEW standards) matches and feuds, and everything he's in is terrible. TK has a massive hard on for him


----------



## stevem20 (Jul 24, 2018)

Wardlow should be squashing OC in a minute. OC is an utter joke.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I was fine with it.
But then, I'm not one of those fans with a weirdly intense hatred of OC.

Wrestling is at its best when conflicting styles go head to head. Seeing Wardlow and OC clash was very entertaining for me. The match was fun, the comedy spots were fine, and in the end, the right guy won. OC got the upper hand for a small portion of the match, following interference and distraction. Plus, OC has already been put over in a lot of other matches as being very tough, despite the comic gimmick.

I had no issues with this match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

no they didn't


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I mean, Wardlow will be fine going forward but for me a match like this goes to far away with how you've presented Wardlow so far. Wardlow completely squashed a guy like MJF who has main evented TV and PPVs for AEW. And he had CM Punk, current AEW World Champion, dead to rights on TV if MJF hadn't cost him the match.

That is how strong they've booked him. And it's hard to then try to put that genie back in the bottle to where he's suddenly having competitive matches. To me this isn't so much about OC. This could have been done against Malakai Black or Jungle Boy or whoever else. It's about Wardlow in the sense that I don't want to see a guy who dominates his opponents with 3 or 4 Powerbombs in a row suddenly have to win by a desperation Powerbomb. Because then you go away from what makes him special and make him more normal.

There's a way to have him have more competitive matches while still having him look dominant. Last night to me was going too far in the direction of making it look competitive when that's not what made Wardlow special.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

It was like Brock Lesnar in 2002 having a competitive 15 minute match with Shawn Stasiak. 

They would of made more of a point really if Wardlow just powerbombed Cassidy straight away 1-2-3 and then after a heel group comes out, let's say for example Andrade and Private party or something and puts the boots in on Orange Cassidy, and then Wardlow makes the save cleans house and then they shake hands. 

Why did they have to do a competitive match with the crowd cheering Freshly squeezed. Stupid booking.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Art Vandaley said:


> Its recoverable, but its derailed his push at a pretty key time.
> 
> He's gone from a monster to someone who struggles to beat a twig who isn't even trying.
> 
> Perception and booking matters.


I think people are missing the point - it's not that this one incident will destroy Wardlow - It's just the most obvious sign yet that trash like Khan will never get him to where he could be. It's just a further indictment of how out of his depth this guy is, which has been long been obvious to those capable of critical thought.

I was saying months ago that once he got away from MJF, who clearly comes up with a lot of his own stuff, that this was going to fall apart. Khan has too much of a hard on for workrate and Meltzer style matches to properly book a monster and he'll play to his weaknesses rather than strengths before too long. It is no coincidence that both Punk and MJF made Wardlow look like a legit superstar - They're two guys who get that the business is about more than guys hitting moves.

Goldberg would have been booked to have a 50-50 match with Glacier if Khan was calling the shots in 1998.

This hard on for Cassidy because he gets cheered by the crowd who cheers everything is inexplicable. Scotty 2 Hotty was getting some of the biggest reactions in the business in 2000 - That doesn't mean you have him push Big Show to the limit. Scotty could work and I'm sure the crowd would have popped but Vince knew better than to poison his main event scene with such nonsense.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Such melodrama. He'll be fine.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Tonys booking really goes outside the box.

Doing pro wrestling like a retard.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

i never saw him as a face and i didnt knoe he was a face, plues why does anyone care who he had a match against, it was entertaining, nothing else mattered


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

This is far too dramatic but I understand the sentiment. Pockets is a fucking cancer to this company.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Vince:"You know pal, let's make Roman Reigns look ridiculous wrestling Dominik Mysterio where RR has trouble handling him. I smell money!".


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Wow, It's kind of sad that some of y'all are _This_ passionate about hating orange cassidy, he did nothing to you, why do you belittle him, who are you to doubt Orang Cassidy?
> The match itself wasn't bad, I liked it, I have nothing to complain about, unlike some.


I don’t think all of the negativity is due to just hating OC, it’s the fact they were pushing Wardlow as this big, serious threat, and then they do this….They need some strong booking after this.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Wtf are you in about? it was epic

OC haters are the equivalent of boomers hating modern music.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Wtf are you in about? it was epic
> 
> OC haters are the equivalent of boomers hating modern music.


Probably the most idiotic, nonsensical, weird logic I've ever heard. Well done.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I like OC, I think he's funny. 

BUT he's funny because heels are supposed to be idiots. OC does his antics, they work, the heel looks dumb, gets angry, and the fans love it. It's a fun gimmick. 

But when you do it with a babyface either the babyface looks like a heel when they ignore the antics and they get booed OR the antics work and the babyface looks like an idiot. Either way it doesn't work for the babyface.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

It depends on how you perceive OC. This forum hates OC so naturally this kind of reaction is what I expected. 

I thought the match was good. Maybe should have shaven off the last few powerbomb counters and Wardlow ending it with two repeat powerbombs would have been a good exclamation point. 

But overall I liked the flow of the match from comedy to serious to almost an upset to Wardlow retaining.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

I thought doing the match was a bad idea. I'm a big fan of OC but I didn't want this, at all. The only spot I thought that Wardlow looked dumb af was when he found Dan and let him go instead of murdering him.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Wolf Mark said:


> Vince:"You know pal, let's make Roman Reigns look ridiculous wrestling Dominik Mysterio where RR has trouble handling him. I smell money!".


Tony would make peak Goldberg beat La Parka by a roll up.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Soul Rex said:


> Tony would make peak Goldberg beat La Parka by a roll up.


After kicking out of a Jackhammer


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Probably the most idiotic, nonsensical, weird logic I've ever heard. Well done.


How so?


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

We just watched Orange have a fantastic match with Ospreay... Sooo like, why would anyone be "surprised" or "upset" that he took Wardlow to a decently long match? Its not poor booking. It made both talents look like strong and viable in almost any title situation.

Ospreay>Orange>Wardlow in terms of actual in ring talent.


----------



## RWPunk (Oct 16, 2017)

He's a babyface that doesn't take shit from anyone. Why would he put up with OC's pocket bullshit. I would've tried ripping his pockets out a long time ago. Someone's butt hurt over how the match went.


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

Y'all act like Orange Cassidy is destroyed under seconds every time in the ring like some jobber and he now dominated Wardlow. He has been around since the inception of AEW as a comedy character and a midcard guy. I don't see anything wrong with it and Wardlow prevails in the end. Never felt like he was about to lose even with all of OCs finishers.

Joke or not OC has plenty of great matches with bigger stars like Omega, Pac and Ospreay and now Wardlow.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Tony has to get away from this weird obsession booking heatless babyfaces vs babyfaces and heel vs heel matches, they achieve fuck all and is only good viewing for the hardcore wrestling marks heavily influenced by meltzer and watch wrestling matches with a score card in hand.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

He just had a match against one of their top draws last night and won.

WTHeck are you talking about?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

FabioLight said:


> Y'all act like Orange Cassidy is destroyed under seconds every time in the ring like some jobber and he now dominated Wardlow. He has been around since the inception of AEW as a comedy character and a midcard guy. I don't see anything wrong with it and Wardlow prevails in the end. Never felt like he was about to lose even with all of OCs finishers.
> 
> Joke or not OC has plenty of great matches with bigger stars like Omega, Pac and Ospreay and now Wardlow.


He also wrestle Cody Rhodes who before his injury was the most over guy on WWE.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Wardlow took a massive hit being in the ring with that fucking idiot.

Why on earth would TK think putting their new monster face champion in the ring with Pockets was a good idea?


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

I knew this match would divide option, I thought it was fine personally. Wardlow was just having a bit of fun half the time.


----------



## ForceOfNature (12 mo ago)

Lmfao, TK has no clue.

50/50 booking, everyone has to be pushed.. whilst failing to realise someone has to be jobbed out/made to look weaker to whoever is being pushed.

The result? No true top stars.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Efie_G said:


> We just watched Orange have a fantastic match with Ospreay... Sooo like, why would anyone be "surprised" or "upset" that he took Wardlow to a decently long match? Its not poor booking. It made both talents look like strong and viable in almost any title situation.
> 
> Ospreay>Orange>Wardlow in terms of actual in ring talent.



The match isn't the problem. It's the playing with the pockets, the Danhausen, the jobbers in rainbow suits. None of that was needed. Wardlow is one of the only guys they have with crossover appeal that ya know, women might actually tune in for, and you associated him with indy humor garbage. 


And why? For what reason? What was the purpose of this? Cassidy loses, he goes back to being Cassidy, Wardlow gains nothing from this and looks like a buffoon. It's literally the booker back there jerking himself off because he can.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

How much actual offence did OC get on Wardlow? 

Not once did it look like OC was going to win.

Like I said earlier - Wardlow only needed ONE powerbomb to defeat OC. As soon as OC was caught the match was over. That doesn’t imply wrestler parity in the slightest.

OC being squashed is totally out of the question. He just faced Will Ospreay in a pretty high profile match. It was one of the very best matches on the card that night. For all of you who haven’t won TWO straight Booker of the Year Awards having Wardlow steamroll OC would be a proper example of bad booking.

These threads will most likely be weekly from this point going forward. Until Wardlow pins MJF or Punk to win the title several months from now every inch he moves will be lambasted because some fans are positive Wardlow should charge through the Top 5 with ease…what is the point of having a larg(ish) babyface crushing machine if he doesn’t follow Goldberg’s formula down to the very last detail? There is always more than one way to skin the cat…I think. Honestly there m
doesn’t appear to be much of a difference no matter who the wrestler “skinning the cat” happens to be.

IRREGARDLESS…

This was inly one match from Wardlow. He only just won the TNT Title last week. He had never faced OC one-on-one. He had also not established any enemies besides MJF. Can we at least wait until the race is a quarter completed? Y’all want to just say has A broken leg and shoot him right there before the race is even half over.

Next Wednesday is a new week for AEW network broadcasts. In the grand scheme of things Wardlow won’t feel any I’ll effects going forward at all. As expected the benefits of the match were minimal for Wardlow. This W will go in the record just like any quick squash could have been.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> How much actual offence did OC get on Wardlow?
> 
> Not once did it look like OC was going to win.
> 
> ...



Where was all the goofy shit and the Danhausen and pockets ripped out for the Ospreay match? So basically you're telling the audience he's super serious about NJPWs title but couldn't give a fuck about your own? Right lol, makes sense.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Tonally it was off. The crowd, which was a bit limp throughout the show, didn't know how to react to much of the match. The chainsaw bit with Chucky T - what the hell was that ? 🤣 

Nothing's been sabotaged but it was a baffling choice to have Wardlow involved in a comedy match on TV at a time when he's looking to establish a title reign. A misstep from TK.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> OC haters are the equivalent of boomers hating modern music.


This is an entirely different conversation but, It does suck, and I'm part of the generation that likes this music, it's just a bunch of talentless nobodies mumbling into a microphone with a simple beat behind it.


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

OC has beaten jericho, adam cole and pac. Wardlow just beat OC. I dont see the issue.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

How much of a braindead ass do you have to be to still (or ever) find orange casidy funny? No offense


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> How so?


Because it makes absolutely no sense? Likening not liking Orange Cassidy to being some sort of "boomer" is just bizarre. As if Orange Cassidy is somehow the height of modern day cool, which is a truly laughable concept.

People don't like him because he's the complete opposite. He's a scrawny, 150lbs, cringeworthy dweeb.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Complete overreaction.

Fun match. OC looked terrified running away for most of the match; Wardlow looked no nonsense and no sold the comedy stuff, killed him when he got his hands on the slippery OC but also wasn't a heel after he killed him with the powerbomb and gave him a fist bump.

I literally don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> This is an entirely different conversation but, It does suck, and I'm part of the generation that likes this music, it's just a bunch of talentless nobodies mumbling into a microphone with a simple beat behind it.


You know there’s like thousands of other thriving genres too besides that? lol



Boldgerg said:


> Because it makes absolutely no sense? Likening not liking Orange Cassidy to being some sort of "boomer" is just bizarre. As if Orange Cassidy is somehow the height of modern day cool, which is a truly laughable concept.
> 
> People don't like him because he's the complete opposite. He's a scrawny, 150lbs, cringeworthy dweeb.


that’s just how wrestling is now dude, it’s a live action comic book, and people have seen through the smoke and mirrors from the 20th century, so it doesn’t matter if he’s scrawny or 150 lbs, he’s entertaining and that’s all that matters. A one off match isn’t gonna kill Wardlow.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

midgetlover69 said:


> How much of a braindead ass do you have to be to still (or ever) find orange casidy funny? No offense


How much of a braindead ass do you have to be to still (or ever) NOT find orange cassidy funny. No offense

🤷‍♂️ Wow, this line of argumentation is super easy!


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Soul Rex said:


> Tony would make peak Goldberg beat La Parka by a roll up.





The XL 2 said:


> After kicking out of a Jackhammer


I'm all for that, tbh. Can't have our boy @La Parka looking like a jabroni.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> How much of a braindead ass do you have to be to still (or ever) NOT find orange cassidy funny. No offense
> 
> 🤷‍♂️ Wow, this line of argumentation is super easy!


except a mentally sound person wouldnt laugh at the same exact joke being told over and over again

Dont think you thought this one through big man


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

I can actually just imagine coked out of his mind tony kahn laughing his ass off every time garbage clown walks out


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

midgetlover69 said:


> except a mentally sound person wouldnt laugh at the same exact joke being told over and over again
> 
> Dont think you thought this one through big man


It's a character, get tf over it


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> It's a character, get tf over it


the character sucks!


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

midgetlover69 said:


> the character sucks!


So? Get over it.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> So? Get over it.


ive been over it since the 1st time I saw him. He sucks dick! Get over it


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

midgetlover69 said:


> ive been over it since the 1st time I saw him. He sucks dick! Get over it


Who asked?
That's okay here in 2022, it's not 1984
You should probably consider doing the same given the fact that this has been displeasing you for awhile.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

midgetlover69 said:


> except a mentally sound person wouldnt laugh at the same exact joke being told over and over again
> 
> Dont think you thought this one through big man


except a mentally sound person wouldn't cheer at the same exact move being used over and over again. 

Not sure you did either meatball.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> You know there’s like thousands of other thriving genres too besides that? lol


You do know that your the one who brought the topic of modern music, not me, I was just stating the truth.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> except a mentally sound person wouldn't cheer at the same exact move being used over and over again.
> 
> Not sure you did either meatball.


wrong again. Cheering is not the same as laughing. Nobody goes to a comedy show to cheer like its a concert

Comedians have to come up with new acts. Orange casidy goes out and tells the same shit joke every time


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

.christopher. said:


> I'm all for that, tbh. Can't have our boy @La Parka looking like a jabroni.




Then Goldberg can job to El Dandy. Because why would you doubt him?


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

midgetlover69 said:


> wrong again. Cheering is not the same as laughing. Nobody goes to a comedy show to cheer like its a concert
> 
> Comedians have to come up with new acts. Orange casidy goes out and tells the same shit joke every time


wrong again. Laughing is not the same as cheering.. except people cheer all the time at comedy clubs. Nobody goes to a concert to laugh like it's a comedy show.. I mean unless it's actually a musical comedy act?

Wrestlers have to come up with new acts except for (insert wrestler here) who is totally awesome as is and should never change.



Hotdiggity11 said:


> Then Goldberg can job to El Dandy. Because why would you doubt him?


Hey now.. I heard El Dandy was a real jam-up guy.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Then Goldberg can job to El Dandy. Because why would you doubt him?


Who are we to doubt El Dandy? He's a serious professional.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> You do know that your the one who brought the topic of modern music, not me, I was just stating the truth.


Yes bc the topic was a subtle “if you don’t enjoy it then go and find what you do” because just like music, there are other options instead of just hating on what’s popular and liked my many


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Will be interesting to see how Wardlow recovers from this. He has been going downhill post MJF.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

I watched it last night and can't agree. OC spent half of it countering and running away, before some offence and Wardlow killing him. It wasn't a good match, but they've got to protect OC a bit.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

Match was fun, Wardlow vs OC was a great TV match.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Efie_G said:


> We just watched Orange have a fantastic match with Ospreay... Sooo like, why would anyone be "surprised" or "upset" that he took Wardlow to a decently long match? Its not poor booking. It made both talents look like strong and viable in almost any title situation.
> 
> Ospreay>Orange>Wardlow in terms of actual in ring talent.


Hardly anyone knows who Osprey is, so having a match with him doesn't mean much to many people.

It was just a comedy guy vs some random.

A comedy guy shouldn't look strong against someone booked like Wardlow. Not if they want Wardlow to do well anyway.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

I was anticipating this thread while watching. WF never fails to deliver misery, pitiful bunch.

It was an enjoyable match; from restrapping Wardlow, to the BF trying to introduce a fucking chainsaw of all foreign objects imaginable, to OC being just too slippery of a twerp for the strong but slow muscle monster to properly grab and smash (which he eventually did). OC was like an annoying bird that keeps on tugging the lion's tail, and the lion eventually caught and punished it. Wardlow wasn't "hurt" or "sabotaged" one bit by this.


----------



## zerorush (Dec 16, 2019)

You OC fanboys sure are delusional.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Jones1 said:


> A comedy guy shouldn't look strong against someone booked like Wardlow. Not if they want Wardlow to do well anyway.


OC is the guy who is "almost good enough to be taken seriously" with his antics being a tool to enraging the opponents and luring them into making mistakes. Folks really need to stop reaching.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Yes bc the topic was a subtle “if you don’t enjoy it then go and find what you do” because just like music, there are other options instead of just hating on what’s popular and liked my many


Then stop doing it yourself with pro wrestlers, OC is loved by many, many bought his merch to show that they liked him, I'm not much for modern music, so I don't listen to it, it's not that complicate


Kopros_The_Great said:


> BF trying to introduce a fucking chainsaw of all foreign objects imaginable


Oh, just wait till I get in the ring, anything and everything from the kitchen sink to my bowling pin, everything will be used in my matches lol.


zerorush said:


> You OC fanboys sure are delusional.


If you don't like him, thats fine, but don't go complaining to the same 30 or 40 people on here, we know yall don't like OC, so either a, skip the match he's in, b, if it's live, go make food or something like that, or c, and this is my personal favourite, Don't watch.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Then stop doing it yourself with pro wrestlers, OC is loved by many, many bought his merch to show that they liked him, I'm not much for modern music, so I don't listen to it, it's not that complicate


what are you in about bruh? I’m pro OC. My comment was to the dumbass OP and you just decided to respond against it 🤷


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Tony Khan's obsession with Orange Cassidy is why we can't have nice things.

Audience of one.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Lmaaaaooo. We all know the majority in AEW listen to Jim so I hope Wardlow gets wind of this.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

He's said basically what I said in the first post and he's 100% right on the majority of points.

Horrific, nonsensical, damaging booking. Worst of all it was completely needless. Those two never needed to be in the ring together in the first place. Why in his first title defence would you possibly put Wardlow in with another face? It's SO fucking stupid and pointless.

They've now got damage control to do with Wardlow, but they probably don't even realise that.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

.christopher. said:


> Lmaaaaooo. We all know the majority in AEW listen to Jim so I hope Wardlow gets wind of this.


They make Jim’s job so damn easy.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Never in da history of rasslin' have I seen someone go from hot prospect everyone's calling the next big thing to 2002 Test so quickly.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wardlow vs OC slowed his momentum that he had coming off a big title. You need him to go after a really hated heel..there's not many in AEW who generate true heel heat..maybe just besides MJF, Sammy Guevara and Christian Cage...if you put him there against guys like OC, etc.. you do no favors for Wardlow, and slow his momentum, especially when it's face vs face. I'm shocked that it was even booked to begin with.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

midgetlover69 said:


> except a mentally sound person wouldnt laugh at the same exact joke being told over and over again
> 
> Dont think you thought this one through big man


Do you like Family Guy?


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Lorromire said:


> Do you like Family Guy?


Wow the guy who thinks universal healthcare is right wing also thinks OCs comedy is good, far from shocking.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Yeah it was a weird and bad decision having him go up against a favourite in OC. OC has always been over and gets cheers every time. Unless someone got a bright idea this was some test to see if Wardlow ultimately got the majority of cheers who knows?

But as usual this is an overreaction, no one in this day and age will remember this stuff in a week.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Art Vandaley said:


> Wow the guy who thinks universal healthcare is right wing also thinks OCs comedy is good, far from shocking.


None of what you said was accurate, lmao.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

yeahbaby! said:


> Yeah it was a weird and bad decision having him go up against a favourite in OC. OC has always been over and gets cheers every time. Unless someone got a bright idea this was some test to see if Wardlow ultimately got the majority of cheers who knows?
> 
> But as usual this is an overreaction, no one in this day and age will remember this stuff in a week.


The idea that how you book something doesn't matter because people will forget things in a week is insane. People start to lose interest in a character. Wardlow is someone that needs to be booked well.

How many people are as interested in seeing Wardlow now as they were a month or two ago? I'm not. They can turn it around again, but they don't seem to know what to do with him.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Currently Luchasaurus is booked better than Wardlow.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Jones1 said:


> they don't seem to know what to do with him.


this is vintage AEW. after the initial storyline, there is nothing planned. It’s happened to a lot of guys in AEW.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I just got to watching this, and this seems like as immense overreaction to me. Wardlow took like 90% of the match and won, and I found the match pretty fun with how it was structured. 

If you wanna say that booking Warlow against a fan favorite in OC wasn't the best move I'd agree, but I think Warlow will be fine.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dr. Middy said:


> I just got to watching this, and this seems like as immense overreaction to me. Wardlow took like 90% of the match and won, and I found the match pretty fun with how it was structured.
> 
> If you wanna say that booking Warlow against a fan favorite in OC wasn't the best move I'd agree, but I think Warlow will be fine.


Same thoughts. He kicked out a 1 towards the end of the match, then beat the guy with 1 Powerbomb. Didn't even use any of his actual finishers. 

I wouldn't have booked the match either, but Wardlow was hardly ruined/sabotaged here.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

DUD said:


> Tony Khan's obsession with Orange Cassidy is why we can't have nice things.
> 
> Audience of one.


You forgot to mention the part where every live crowd comes unglued for OC. That's a little bit bigger than an audience of one. 

You got to give the people what they want, and OC is someone live crowds continue to want.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Scuba Steve said:


> You forgot to mention the part where every live crowd comes unglued for OC. That's a little bit bigger than an audience of one.
> 
> You got to give the people what they want, and OC is someone live crowds continue to want.


There's a difference between being desensitised in the moment and genuinely wanting something. That crowd would have marked out if Samoa Joe had a 50/50 match with a tree. The crowd want AEW. They dont care whats being served at the time. Nobody goes to an event wanting to see Wardlow struggle against a prune like Orange Cassidy.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

La Parka said:


> They make Jim’s job so damn easy.


Dude, I’d love to hear the thoughts behind all this. Why the bookers/Tony thought this would be good, why Wardlow went along with it, etc.


Geert Wilders said:


> this is vintage AEW. after the initial storyline, there is nothing planned. It’s happened to a lot of guys in AEW.


True. Or sometimes they have an end goal in mind but have no clue as to how to get there. See Omega-Page.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

DUD said:


> There's a difference between being desensitised in the moment and genuinely wanting something. That crowd would have marked out if Samoa Joe had a 50/50 match with a tree. The crowd want AEW. They dont care whats being served at the time. Nobody goes to an event wanting to see Wardlow struggle against a prune like Orange Cassidy.


Meanwhile the only complaints I see about Wardlow and OC are on here. There isn't some massive revolt from fans wrt that booking. 

Only a handful of marks online are upset. And those that are upset are anti-OC. A literal audience of like 6 angry marks.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shaz Cena said:


> Currently Luchasaurus is booked better than Wardlow.


At this very moment, i agree. I can/t believe it either. Wardlow is slowly becoming just another one of the regulars, thanks to a guy who is inexperienced in knowing how to properly book a face vs heel matchup, and is too busy getting tickled with his indy fetish booking. Wardlow probably should consider heading to WWE. Sadly it seems only guys like Punk, MJF, Bryan know how to book themselves pretty well. If you leave it to booker of the year, you're fucked.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

They did a random match with a geek wearing pants who can't cut a promo against a new up and coming star. What do they do? They decide to make the geek look as strong and just barely lose. The AEW mascot is well protected 😆


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Scuba Steve said:


> Meanwhile the only complaints I see about Wardlow and OC are on here.





Scuba Steve said:


> Only a handful of marks online are upset.


So which one is it?


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

.christopher. said:


> Dude, I’d love to hear the thoughts behind all this.


He read out the numbers of John Laurinitus, Bruce Pritchard, Vince McMahon and Jeff Jarrett and told Wardlow to call them 😂.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Scuba Steve said:


> Meanwhile the only complaints I see about Wardlow and OC are on here. There isn't some massive revolt from fans wrt that booking.
> 
> Only a handful of marks online are upset. And those that are upset are anti-OC. A literal audience of like 6 angry marks.


This literally isn't true at all. If you need to flat out lie to support your argument, it's probably a shit one.

It got a lot of blowback across all of social media. Aside from going and asking everyone in the arena on the night what they thought, how else do you gauge general opinion on the subject?


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

He only needed one powerbomb to beat OC. 

Everyone else needed more than that. Once Wardlow got his hands on OC it was over.

That is good booking.

Social media are a mob of followers and contrarians. How they are reliable actors for anything is beyond my understanding.

The paying customers are all that should matter. The fickle mush heads who are populating twitter or elsewhere mean about as much as a WWE employee’s opinion on AEW would.

AEW fans don’t blindly cheer for anything. Everyone is not over on the same level. There are different levels of adoration and disdain up and down the roster. Unless you are actually hearing impaired there is no way a sensible human being could think that the fans are just cheering everyone blindly and equally. 

Do these posters on here watch the show? There must be better uses of your wrestling fandom than following wrestling that isn’t your exact preference. That is literally the definition of INSANITY. Doing the same things over and over and expecting different results from a wrestling company must be maddening. Don’t take it all out on TK. Find wrestling that you may actually enjoy. You might find that even AEW isn’t as bad.


----------



## Bahn Yuki (Mar 6, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> This literally isn't true at all. If you need to flat out lie to support your argument, it's probably a shit one.
> 
> It got a lot of blowback across all of social media. Aside from going and asking everyone in the arena on the night what they thought, how else do you gauge general opinion on the subject?


Even my gf who loves Orange Cassidy thought it was dumb. I thought for sure there would be some run in to start some new feud, but nothing. Since mjf, Wardlow has been booked poorly. 

Wardlow had to face 20 guards from Mark Sterling. Then he wins the belt vs Scorpio and top team cronies running in. Wardlow proved he could take on distractions and win easily. This was the guy that had cm punk beat and squashed MJF. Now he's struggling vs a comedy act.

I don't hate Cassidy, he has his place on the show but the match should not have lasted more than five min. They should have just used Ethan Page as a way to bring the title back to Dan Lambert fold. 

After the whole mjf pipebomb I had friends of mine watchinv dynamite to see what happens next. Now they have all quit cause of the silly stuff that only certain fans like. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Boldgerg said:


> This literally isn't true at all. If you need to flat out lie to support your argument, it's probably a shit one.
> 
> It got a lot of blowback across all of social media. Aside from going and asking everyone in the arena on the night what they thought, how else do you gauge general opinion on the subject?


I thought he was trolling when he referred to other fans as marks.

The irony of somebody on a wrestling forum referring to other wrestling fans as marks isn't lost on me.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

DUD said:


> So which one is it?


It's one in the same, this forum is online.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Jones1 said:


> The idea that how you book something doesn't matter because people will forget things in a week is insane. People start to lose interest in a character. Wardlow is someone that needs to be booked well.
> 
> How many people are as interested in seeing Wardlow now as they were a month or two ago? I'm not. They can turn it around again, but they don't seem to know what to do with him.


I was talking about this single example of the match. Not some pattern of him getting buried on dumb skits or something.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> He only needed one powerbomb to beat OC.
> 
> Everyone else needed more than that. Once Wardlow got his hands on OC it was over.
> 
> ...


I’m not going to deprive myself of watching quality wrestlers like MJF, Britt Baker, Darby Allin, CM Punk, Bryan Danielson and Wardlow because TK has the booking sense of a doorknob.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Geert Wilders said:


> this is vintage AEW. after the initial storyline, there is nothing planned. It’s happened to a lot of guys in AEW.


Pretty sure the initial plan was for him to face Punk for the AEW title and have MJF fuck him over and cost him the match then have Wardlow and FTR team up with Punk and force MJF to run the gauntlet like he's done to everyone else -- but hey, injuries happen and plans change. 

They might still be trying to go for that but in the meantime they have to kill time.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Road Dog just gave his two cents:

*Not being a fan of Wardlow vs. Orange Cassidy:*
“I wasn’t a fan. It took him 18 minutes. First they give him the jabroni title. It doesn’t mean nothing when he was a guy that seemed like he was The guy, and maybe he is in the future. I just don’t think you needed to give him that other than the best title and then it took him 18 minutes to beat the jokey guy. I didn’t understand it at all. It was literally booking 101.

You put your big huge, beautiful baby face against this other beautiful babyface with a gang of guys out there, like, what are we trying to do here? What are you trying to do in this segment? What story are we telling? Is it just a good win for Wardlow? Okay, six minutes. Kick me, kick me, kick me, go for the superkick, and I powerbomb the crap out of you.”


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

DUD said:


> He read out the numbers of John Laurinitus, Bruce Pritchard, Vince McMahon and Jeff Jarrett and told Wardlow to call them 😂.


I didn't mean Jim, brother. I meant the people working for AEW. Why would the bookers/Tony think this would be a good idea, Wardlow's reaction to being told that his monster run would be put on hold to play games with a manchild, etc


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

And after that disaster he's now not been on the show for two weeks running, with nothing yet announced for next week either.

Yep, they're completely mishandling him and destroying the momentum he had.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> And after that disaster he's now not been on the show for two weeks running, with nothing yet announced for next week either.
> 
> Yep, they're completely mishandling him and destroying the momentum he had.



You expected Khan to know how to book a good looking dude who draws in pussy?


Cmon bro. Lower your expectations for the booker of the year and you'll be less disappointed.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

if AEW had prime Goldberg, He'd win the US title, have a 20 min match with Juventud Guerrera and be off TV for a month.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I just hope someone picked up that phone.

Because I fucking called it.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> And after that disaster he's now not been on the show for two weeks running, with nothing yet announced for next week either.
> 
> They completely destroyed the momentum he had.


Fixed.

I'm not a huge fan of Wardlow but I can't imagine keeping him off of tv any week after his match with MJF. You gotta build on that shit and instead, the momentum has fallen completely flat.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm still shell-shocked they managed to fuck up Wardlow so badly over the past 3 week 😆😆😆

The guy could have and should have been the future.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Maybe Tony is trying to make people forget the Orange Cassidy match. It hasn't done anything for either guy. Even someone like Scorpio Sky lost to Wardlow in less then 5 minutes and MJF barely got any offence but yet Orange Cassidy was in the ring with him for 15 minutes. 

I feel bad for Wardlow he has been booked horribly since the MJF feud. 
He carries the secondary title and yet he can't get on either Dynamite or Rampage the last two weeks. While inferior talent like the best friends and Orange Cassidy and even the Dark order has been in segments. 

It's bad booking.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

This is what they do. Wardlow should be AEW's Batista, instead he's Kane without a mask.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

If they were trying to make Wardlow the next Batista, I think that ship has sailed. From March through June of 2005, Batista's list of opponents were Triple H, Kane, Muhammed Hassan, Edge, Gene Snitsky, and Kurt Angle. Imagine if instead of tearing through those guys, he instead was either left off the show or had 20 minute competitive matches with Simon Dean and Maven. That's essentially what they've done to Wardlow.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Cassidy is always gonna be pushed before Khan thinks he's funny and doesn't respec the business enough to care about making it look fake by letting someone do intentionally fake shit in the ring. 

I love how AEW marks talk shit about Vince Russo alot, by then turn around and cheer for shit that's worst than ANYTHING Vince Russo EVER FUCKING BOOKED.


.


----------



## hybrid92_ (Aug 17, 2021)

wardlow hasn't been on the show for 2 weeks now. the booker of the year has buried him.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

So in hindsight, the OC defense was to establish respect between the Champ and OC and they used that to transition into the Wardlow VS Lethal match. 

Seems like Khan had a plan after all. But people were so quick to judge and claim Wardlow was being ruined. He is not any less over for TKs booking.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Scuba Steve said:


> So in hindsight, the OC defense was to establish respect between the Champ and OC and they used that to transition into the Wardlow VS Lethal match.
> 
> Seems like Khan had a plan after all. But people were so quick to judge and claim Wardlow was being ruined. He is not any less over for TKs booking.


I mean, I'm pretty sure everyone understands the storyline here. Wardlow fought OC to a close battle, then stands up for him later leading to a Title match with a heel. It's a simple story to follow.

The guys complaining about this are smart enough to get the simple story. They just don't like that Wardlow is involved with OC at all, lol.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

They’ve bungled Wardlow pretty bad over the past 8 weeks or so. The security guard nonsense with Mark Sterling, the match with OC, NOT BEING ON TV AT ALL some weeks, and now this tepid, lukewarm at best feud with Lethal’s gang…

and I like Lethal but he’s another guy that’s been presented in a way that people wouldn’t care about him.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

it just occurred to me that Wardlow cut a promo starting the open challenge for the TNT title but hasn't done it all. Meanwhile, Jon Moxley HAS been doing an open challenge. I wonder if Wardlow sustained a minor injury in the Orange Cassidy match. (not that that excuses him not being on the show at all)


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

DRose1994 said:


> They’ve bungled Wardlow pretty bad over the past 8 weeks or so. The security guard nonsense with Mark Sterling, the match with OC, NOT BEING ON TV AT ALL some weeks, and now this tepid, lukewarm at best feud with Lethal’s gang…
> 
> and I like Lethal but he’s another guy that’s been presented in a way that people wouldn’t care about him.


Jade isn't on the show some weeks. 
Rosa isn't on the show some weeks. 
SitG aren't on the show some weeks. 
Every past TNT Champion wasn't on the show some weeks. 

Welcome to AEW where some guys and gals won't be on the show some weeks. Wardlow does not need to defend every week nor should he be cutting promos every week, promos are not currently a strength so keep it simple. 




TD Stinger said:


> I mean, I'm pretty sure everyone understands the storyline here. Wardlow fought OC to a close battle, then stands up for him later leading to a Title match with a heel. It's a simple story to follow.
> 
> The guys complaining about this are smart enough to get the simple story. They just don't like that Wardlow is involved with OC at all, lol.


And yet OC is not just one of the most over guys in the company but in American professional wrestling right now. It isn't nor did it hurt Wardlow but it appears to have caused some butthurt to a select few fans.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Scuba Steve said:


> So in hindsight, the OC defense was to establish respect between the Champ and OC and they used that to transition into the Wardlow VS Lethal match.
> 
> Seems like Khan had a plan after all. But people were so quick to judge and claim Wardlow was being ruined. He is not any less over for TKs booking.


Brilliant. 

Having your monster go 20 mins with a comedy act to set up a match with black machismo is something you think is week old thread bump worthy. 



Scuba Steve said:


> Jade isn't on the show some weeks.
> Rosa isn't on the show some weeks.
> SitG aren't on the show some weeks.
> Every past TNT Champion wasn't on the show some weeks.
> ...


Wardlow should be on every single week. 
The way you get people interested in your product is to establish consistent wrestlers that are on the TV show. If you have 300 characters vying for time than the people who want to see Wardlow, MJF or Darby Allin every week are going to get quickly tired of seeing 15 other wrestlers that aren't their favorites. 

AEW desperately needs to focus on 15 dudes. This "lets get Black, Starks, Hook, Dork Order, Hobbs, Keith Lee, Dante Martin, Santana and Ortiz, MJF, CM Punk, Adam Page, Andrade, Rush, FTR, Wardlow, Darby, Black, Orange Cassidy, Lucha Bros, Adam Cole, Young Bucks, Kyle O'Reily, Bobby Fish, Adam Page, Jericho and friends, Miro, Regal and friends and 150 other people all over at the same time" is predictably going nowhere. Nobody stands out. 

It would be like on breaking bad instead of focusing on Walter, Jesse, Hank, Walter JR, Marie, Gus and a few others they focused on everyone. Stinky Pete? heres a week of TV dedicated to your background. Hugo? heres a sub plot to see what kinda hijinks you're up to! Meanwhile Walter and Jesse have been missing for weeks.

OC is not one of the most over guys in American professional wrestling, lol. He might be one of the most over with AEW fans but thats kinda the problem. An act like Wardlow might actually get people outside of the typical 900k that watch every week while OC is only ever going to be over with the same people.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

La Parka said:


> Brilliant.
> 
> Having your monster go 20 mins with a comedy act to set up a match with black machismo is something you think is week old thread bump worthy.
> 
> ...


OC VS Wardlow was 11 and a half minutes not 20. 

And that comedy act has proven himself competitive time and again against top names and in big matches. 

AEW already has people interested in their product and watching every week. And while you think it has to be done this way or that, wrestling has proven the cat can be skinned in multiple ways.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Crowd still loves wardlow this thread didn't age well


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Crowd still loves wardlow this thread didn't age well


Exactly.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Scuba Steve said:


> Jade isn't on the show some weeks.
> Rosa isn't on the show some weeks.
> SitG aren't on the show some weeks.
> Every past TNT Champion wasn't on the show some weeks.
> ...


That is the wrong way to look at it. When you catch lightning in a bottle with a guy like Wardlow (or before him, Batista and Goldberg) — you keep him doing interesting shit week after week and capitalize on his star being so big/hot. This guy has the potential to be the face of the company and be a mega star on the business. He’s not Jade, he’s not Rosa, he’s not SitG(whoever that is).


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

DRose1994 said:


> That is the wrong way to look at it. When you catch lightning in a bottle with a guy like Wardlow (or before him, Batista and Goldberg) — you keep him doing interesting shit week after week and capitalize on his star being so big/hot. This guy has the potential to be the face of the company and be a mega star on the business. He’s not Jade, he’s not Rosa, he’s not SitG(whoever that is).


While following past blueprints is one way to skin the cat it isn't the only way. And whenever AEW goes against the grain that some fans have been conditioned too, a small portion of fans complain like they have to do it like other companies did. 

AEW/TKs way isn't always going to be right, no booker is right 100% of the time and no booker is infallible. But the way TK has handled the Wardlow character to date is a big part of why Wardlow is so over.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The TNT champion and his last match on Dynamite was this fucking abomination with Orange Cassidy over a MONTH ago.

Now going into All Out, him and FTR - two of the hottest, most over acts on the show a couple of months ago - are going to be in some shitty, pointless, meaningless trios match against Sonjay Dutt, Jay Lethal and whatever the fuck that Poundland Khali's name is.

Pathetic.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Khan is too busy giving 150lbs vanilla nobodies like Daniel Garcia 40 minute matches with Bryan Danielson to care about Wardlow.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I mean I'm happy for FTR to have some spot on this show but if you're going to have Wardlow feud with these guys, I'd rather he just kill them 1 on 3.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Bump. 

Having fucking open challenges with Ryan Nemeth congrats to TK for legit killing this man you could not get booked any colder if he tried.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

boy does the OP look silly now.

Wardlow is as hot as EVER!


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Long term storytelling. Wait for the payoff


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Boldgerg was right.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Sting comes in hot. Immediately does nothing with Tony Schiavone interviews for what felt like months. Momentum killed.

Bryan comes in hot. Immediately jobs to a jabroni. Momentum killed.

MJF starts a hot angle. Disappears. Momentum killed.

Wardlow gets hot. Immediately after beating his rival he clowns around. Momentum killed.

Punk returns hot. Jobs in his first match back against garbage man. Momentum killed.

Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

midgetlover69 said:


> Long term storytelling. Wait for the payoff


People will lose interest before then if they're not careful. If they haven't already. He's been so boring since the MJF. He's just another guy right now.


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

Boldgerg said:


> I know you have a huge boner for OC, but put it away for a second and tell me what the logic was in even booking this abortion of a match in the first place? What did it need to happen for?
> 
> Face vs face and splitting the crowd a week after Wardlow wins the title is beyond dumb. Having him get mostly dominated by anyone, OC or not, is even dumber and unforgivable.
> 
> I don't care what anyone says, they've just cooled Wardlow off and damaged his aura. It may be recoverable, but damage has been done.


What's wrong with Orange Cassidy? 🤔


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Absolutely criminal the way he's being used... Well, not being used. 

Fucking idiots.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

They’ve sabotaged a lot of things lmfao. Things are going downhill and I can’t defend it — don’t see how anyone could.

They’ve sabotaged Wardlow. Looked like he was going to be the next Goldberg or Batista for awhile. He was red hot during and right after the MJF feud. And now, he’s barely appearing and when he is he’s feuding with low level underneath guys or mid carders no one cares about.

MJF’s been gone for 3 months… enough said there. Whether angle or not. 3 months of having one of your better talents off TV.

hangman feels confident and comfortable just hanging out with dark order job guys on a weekly basis. Despite the fact that he’s a former world champ. 

Daniel Bryan loses to Daniel Garcia… he’s never felt less important than he does now.

Punk gets squashed by Jon fucking Moxley. This was annoying. This was unacceptable.

It’s all ludicrous.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Nobody can defend this booking. Like people said red hot when beating MJF. 

Then he feuds with security and then has a 15 minute competitive match with skinny dork who puts his hands in his pockets. And barely beat him too. 

And now he beat Jay Lethal comfortably and now feuding with him again. I don't get the logic, I don't get the end game here. He hasn't wrestled on dynamite in weeks. 

They've done a poor job and anyone that defends AEW on that doesn't understand wrestling and when someone was getting over.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

BIIIG Nige said:


> What's wrong with Orange Cassidy? 🤔


I can list loads of stuff but that match never needed to happen. The crowd was chanting freshly squeezed against Wardlow your potential world champion down the road. It was ridiculous mind boggling booking. Even if Cassidy had a competitive match up with a heel would make some kind of sense. 

But against Wardlow an up and coming face was again non sensical.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

BIIIG Nige said:


> What's wrong with Orange Cassidy? [emoji848]


He’s trash.

I have a rule, where if he shows up on my tv, I change the channel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

They've kind of nerfed Wardlow since the MJF stuff.

People make a big deal out of the OC match, but the big deal coming out of that match is that all of a sudden, Wardlow was more human and wrestled an even match. And since then he hasn't been booked as dominant as he was before, which is part of what got him over. It's not that he did that against OC, it's that he did that against anyone.

He went from a guy who was getting super over to a guy now who's still popular but doesn't feel nearly as special as he was before. He just feels like he's faded into the background with most everyone else.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

It's amazing how much WORSE things have gotten since I started this thread.

The biggest fumble in pro wrestling history. Khan must hate money and viewers.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

It's amazing how much WORSE things have gotten since I started this thread.

The biggest fumble in pro wrestling history. Khan must hate money and viewers.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Wrong thread, delete


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Boldgerg said:


> It's amazing how much WORSE things have gotten since I started this thread.
> 
> The biggest fumble in pro wrestling history. Khan must hate money and viewers.


The silence from the people who were convinced that they weren’t gonna fuck up Wardlow though


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

La Parka said:


> The silence from the people who were convinced that they weren’t gonna fuck up Wardlow though


I honestly didn't see how they possibly would or could at first. He was so over, so hot going into and after the MJF feud and seemed ripe to be pushed on to be the massive star that he so obviously has the tools to be. How can you possibly fuck that up? He was perfectly positioned and poised to be this generations Batista/Goldberg/Lesnar.

What's followed is genuinely mind boggling. Even more so now with two top stars Omega and Punk out of the mix, and he STILL isn't on Dynamite, even as the TNT champion.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

It's astonishing how badly they've fucked up Wardlow's push and momentum. Defies logic and reason


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Can someone send out a smoke signal? Wardlow must have gotten lost on some island.




Boldgerg said:


> It's amazing how much WORSE things have gotten since I started this thread.
> 
> The biggest fumble in pro wrestling history. Khan must hate money and viewers.



I called it after he followed up his hot angle with MJF by feuding with security guards and Mark Sterling.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

‘Biggest fumble in pro wrestling history’ is pretty ludicrous…but yeah, his treatment has been pretty awful. His MJF feud now seems light years away.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

It's crazy how much they've "pulled back" on the guy.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Per the WON, AEW planned to start a Wardlow/Joe vs. Keith Lee/Swerve Strickland feud at Dynamite. but it was put on hold due to Hurricane Ian (Swerve wasn't there, not sure Wardlow and Joe as I haven't read Rampage spoilers). Basically every singles combo of that feud sounds interesting and maybe Lee turns heel with Swerve?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

What is happening with Wardlow is giving me Braun Strowman vibes where he was red hot during his feud with Roman and then fell off the cliff since then(before he was released)


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Per the WON, AEW planned to start a Wardlow/Joe vs. Keith Lee/Swerve Strickland feud at Dynamite. but it was put on hold due to Hurricane Ian (Swerve wasn't there, not sure Wardlow and Joe as I haven't read Rampage spoilers). Basically every singles combo of that feud sounds interesting and maybe Lee turns heel with Swerve?


Wardlow was there but no Joe from what I gathered.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

From Batista to Mojo Rawley real quick.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

How can they give yuta and garcia airtime and programs with high profile talent whilst wardlow os nowhere to be seen and has been booked against forgettable lower card and roh acts


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

WHAT

THE

FUCK.

I hope he's leaving. Tony Khan hasn't got a fucking clue.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> It's astonishing how badly they've fucked up Wardlow's push and momentum. Defies logic and reason


Boy does this mean more after tonight LOL


----------



## ProWresBlog (Apr 6, 2021)

I hated what they did to Wardlow tonight. Wardlow should never lose clean and him getting his hair cut was an extra slap in the face. 

Tony has to be the worst booker of hosses/giants that I've ever seen. I said a long time ago that AEW is where the big boys lay, and that remains true to this day. Wardlow was the top face in the company going into his match with MJF and they've messed up everything he's been involved in since.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

ProWresBlog said:


> I hated what they did to Wardlow tonight. Wardlow should never lose clean and him getting his hair cut was an extra slap in the face.
> 
> Tony has to be the worst booker of hosses/giants that I've ever seen. I said a long time ago that AEW is where the big boys lay, and that remains true to this day. Wardlow was the top face in the company going into his match with MJF and they've messed up everything he's been involved in since.


Spot on.

An utter fucking shambles.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

ProWresBlog said:


> I hated what they did to Wardlow tonight. Wardlow should never lose clean and him getting his hair cut was an extra slap in the face.
> 
> Tony has to be the worst booker of hosses/giants that I've ever seen. I said a long time ago that AEW is where the big boys lay, and that remains true to this day. Wardlow was the top face in the company going into his match with MJF and they've messed up everything he's been involved in since.


He didn't lose clean, his opponent beat him with a pipe, the medical personnel physically tried to stop him competing and his opponent exploited the injury.


----------



## ProWresBlog (Apr 6, 2021)

Nothing Finer said:


> He didn't lose clean, his opponent beat him with a pipe, the medical personnel physically tried to stop him competing and his opponent exploited the injury.


He did get attacked before, but he also did lose the match the clean once it started.

People like Wardlow should basically never lose because their whole act revolves around looking tough. And if they are losing, then they aren't so tough. Wardlow's also on the rise. He's not set in stone like a Brock is where maybe he could take a stupid loss here and there.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Nothing Finer said:


> He didn't lose clean, his opponent beat him with a pipe, the medical personnel physically tried to stop him competing and his opponent exploited the injury.


Dude wasn't even limping to the ring and selectively sold during the match. That's pretty clean iyam.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Got scalped and shown up by midget Darby LOLLlllllllll


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Tony really can't let a moment breath can he? Not that I agree with what they did to Wardlow tonight, but you shouldn't have a big angle like that and then just bring someone else out to chase away the heel to diminish whatever heat they just got and have people forget about the face who's still in the damn ring...Booker of the year folks.


----------



## ProWresBlog (Apr 6, 2021)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Got scalped and shown up by midget Darby LOLLlllllllll


Yep.

Lost to Joe, got his haircut and Darby had to make the save.

3 burials in one segment.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

DZ Crew said:


> Tony really can't let a moment breath can he? Not that I agree with what they did to Wardlow tonight, but you shouldn't have a big angle like that and then just bring someone else out to chase away the heel to diminish whatever heat they just got and have people forget about the face who's still in the damn ring...Booker of the year folks.


He has to have a 150-pound kid who likes turtles come run off the bully who beat him to a pulp and shaved his head.

Booker of the Year.


----------



## lanceroni_66 (Jul 25, 2018)

I have two prevailing thoughts. 

1. Tony certainly doesn't know how to book hosses, especially one that almost looked can't miss for a while there. 

2. I actually don't think Wardlow has IT. I haven't seen a lot of improvement and his sad sack attempt at selling an attack with a pipe showed that he lacks some fundamentals. 

I don't think anything was really lost here. And it's too bad because I was very high in him at the start.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ProWresBlog said:


> Yep.
> 
> Lost to Joe, got his haircut and Darby had to make the save.
> 
> 3 burials in one segment.


I guess the only positive is the haircut was free


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> I guess the only positive is the haircut was free


Joe is the Brutus Beefcake of his generation.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wardlow is at the top of my list of people who would probably benefit from a move to WWE.




ProWresBlog said:


> Yep.
> 
> Lost to Joe, got his haircut and Darby had to make the save.
> 
> 3 burials in one segment.



LOL'd at Darby having to save Wardlow. This would be like Batista getting demolished and Rey Mysterio runs out to be the hero.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

we went from wardlow being too good for a temp heavyweight title to his not even good enough for the midcard title


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hephaesteus said:


> we went from wardlow being too good for a temp heavyweight title to his not even good enough for the midcard title



Him even making an excuse why he didn't participate in an opportunity to be world champion just made him sound like a total goof too.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I turned it back to AEW just in time to see Joe cut off Wardlow's hair and get chased off by Skeleton Jack.

What a disgrace.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

OP is a psychic.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Wardlow is at the top of my list of people who would probably benefit from a move to WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's actually happened. Course rey was more of a distraction until bats recovered but it's happened


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They seriously shaved Wardlow's head?? Incredible how much they have managed to screw up what should have been a layup.


----------



## hybrid92_ (Aug 17, 2021)

I like how they are building joe up as a heel. they are doing good job with that. thought the match was great and wardlow sold the leg well. the ending was shit. they should have just ended the show with joe in the ring. end the show with HEAT !!! next week wardlow should snap and go crazy looking for payback on joe.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't mind the haircutting. Usually it means Wardlow wanted to cut his hair and they turned it into an angle. It gets a bit heat on Joe and it avoids the moment when Wardlow appears and suddenly has had a haircut.

But yeah they've ruined Wardlow. On paper Joe v Wardlow should have been great but the build has been awful. 2 random people put together, given a stupid name and then break up.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123 (Jan 3, 2022)

Some booker of the year material the Mark's will say of Tony 🤦‍♂️ atleast Joe is doing good as a heel, dont blow that Tony 😡


----------



## The Frisky (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm far more interested in Samoa Joe tbh. Wardlow's title reign was meh. He's just not that interesting as a character and I can't get behind him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

One Shed said:


> They seriously shaved Wardlow's head?? Incredible how much they have managed to screw up what should have been a layup.


*Wardlow should have taken Cornette's advice from the summer and answered Triple H's phone calls while he was hot. Now, his stock is in hell and he would be lucky to get a developmental contract.*


----------



## stevem20 (Jul 24, 2018)

I can’t believe they’ve made such a mess of Wardlow. I don’t think if you went out your way to deliberately ruin someone, you’d do as good a job of it as this.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

LolAEW.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

CM Buck said:


> That's actually happened. Course rey was more of a distraction until bats recovered but it's happened


Being a distraction and chasing people off is quite different. I can see Rey being that pesky fly that can keep people distracted for 30 seconds while Batista recovers. In AEW, Big Show and Kane would beat down Batista then clear the ring in desperation once “Booyooka booyooka, 6-1-9” hit.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

It's gone from one of the reasons I would watch to someone I have zero interest in The worst thing is most of us saw it coming (there were some people defending the booking at the start of the thread). Awful booking since MJF.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jones1 said:


> It's gone from one of the reasons I would watch to someone I have zero interest in The worst thing is most of us saw it coming (there were some people defending the booking at the start of the thread). Awful booking since MJF.


Yeah, tons of us saw this coming, especially after him had a competitive match with Orange Cassidy. It’s unfortunate it both happened and that some people just don’t understand why you don’t book like that.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Being a distraction and chasing people off is quite different. I can see Rey being that pesky fly that can keep people distracted for 30 seconds while Batista recovers. In AEW, Big Show and Kane would beat down Batista then clear the ring in desperation once “Booyooka booyooka, 6-1-9” hit.


Yeah probably but it was a blindside shot with a skateboard. We saw kyle Rittenhouse run from a dude with a skateboard for a little bit until he remembered he had a rifle. If it was a kendo or Darby ejecting Joe by himself I'd see people's point.

But I can buy a skateboard hurting someone.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Wardlow can get over next year, as for now The Elite will have to do with hogging the spotlight. All Tony had to do is give the audience what they wanted but he decided to kill any momentum and put AEW in wrestling purgatory.


----------



## endiadj (Mar 9, 2020)

MJF is now AEW champ after being "buried" by Wardlow months back. He was destroyed by Wardlow! Yet, he went away, came back and is now the top dog. Fans get to dramatic and wrapped up in the moment sometimes.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

endiadj said:


> MJF is now AEW champ after being "buried" by Wardlow months back. He was destroyed by Wardlow! Yet, he went away, came back and is now the top dog. Fans get to dramatic and wrapped up in the moment sometimes.


Which is why they had to kill/cripple Wardlow.

As long as he’s out there he’s the elephant in the room — why doesn’t MJF have to face the guy who squashed him? 

So destroy him, cut off his hair and send a 150-pound skater boi to rescue him so he’s erased as a title threat.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Saintpat said:


> Which is why they had to kill/cripple Wardlow.
> 
> As long as he’s out there he’s the elephant in the room — why doesn’t MJF have to face the guy who squashed him?
> 
> So destroy him, cut off his hair and send a 150-pound skater boi to rescue him so he’s erased as a title threat.


The question still exists. Only a psycopath would write away from that confrontation


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

He'll be fine. He had an injury angle and still put on a competitive match.

This builds Samoa Joe up as a dominant heel, which they really need in the main event scene, and will ultimately lead to Wardlow returning and getting his win back after he returns from being "injured" which will get the sympathetic crowd pops back.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

THA_WRESTER said:


> He'll be fine. He had an injury angle and still put on a competitive match.
> 
> This builds Samoa Joe up as a dominant heel, which they really need in the main event scene, and will ultimately lead to Wardlow returning and getting his win back after he returns from being "injured" which will get the sympathetic crowd pops back.


Why do they need a dominant heel in the main event scene when mjf is current champ? If anything, they need more main event faces, not heels


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Don't worry guys we still have Action Andretti.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

So you have more main event level feuds you can do, even if not for the belt so you have a good balance of who the established top core guys are going forward.

Danielson, Moxley, Omega, Wardlow, Hangman Page, CM Punk (pretty sure he will return)
MJF, Samoa Joe, Chris Jericho, Malakai Black, Powerhouse Hobbs

^This is how I'd book the main event scene over the next couple of years.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

So it's the worst thing in the world to everyone here, yet it was probably Wardlow's best match and Joe is on fire and has been coming in to AEW. There's still legs in the feud, it was their first match so there's room for a return bout at a big Dynamite or the PPV. The crowd was fire, and even though Darby is apparently a midget with no upside again according to WF, but the crowd went absolutely insane for him.

Now people want to see Wardlow get revenge, I sure do and he'll come back hot. Joe's a pro, he'll put him over big on a bigger stage.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

yeahbaby! said:


> So it's the worst thing in the world to everyone here, yet it was probably Wardlow's best match and Joe is on fire and has been coming in to AEW.



Having a good match just satisfies the type of fans that already watch AEW and will continue to watch it. Wardlow looked like he was on a trajectory to becoming a big star and instead has been floundering for almost half a year. From often not doing anything for weeks at a time to getting thrown into random 6 man matches to now getting owned in a match and then humiliated post-match. I mean, it's great Joe is getting a shine but, at the end of the day, he's a guy entering his mid-40s and has a litany of injuries in the past.


The biggest problem isn't Wardlow's booking but that Khan doesn't know how to get someone over and keep them over unless it's a very strong mic worker like MJF. Who, ironically, isn't known for his great matches and even rarely bothers having matches. Most of AEW's stars continue to be people that were already over coming into the company.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Having a good match just satisfies the type of fans that already watch AEW and will continue to watch it. Wardlow looked like he was on a trajectory to becoming a big star and instead has been floundering for almost half a year. From often not doing anything for weeks at a time to getting thrown into random 6 man matches to now getting owned in a match and then humiliated post-match. I mean, it's great Joe is getting a shine but, at the end of the day, he's a guy entering his mid-40s and has a litany of injuries in the past.
> 
> 
> The biggest problem isn't Wardlow's booking but that Khan doesn't know how to get someone over and keep them over unless it's a very strong mic worker like MJF. Who, ironically, isn't known for his great matches and even rarely bothers having matches. Most of AEW's stars continue to be people that were already over coming into the company.


It's not the worst thing in the world to satisy the fans that already watch and will continue to watch it, if you're a valuable part of the show that's great. Yes, I know ultimately you want to expand the audience and make big money, but let's face it only a very small handful of guys are going to do that to any meaningful degree in the wrestling business anyway. The overwhelming majority who are great wrestlers and very over just don't end up improving ticket sales and ratings etc that much.

Agreed. After MJF Wardlow should've been tangling with stars but who did he get, was it Jay Lethal, Sonjay Dutt and then other goofs from ROH wasn't it? That was a huge fail no doubt.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

yeahbaby! said:


> It's not the worst thing in the world to satisy the fans that already watch and will continue to watch it, if you're a valuable part of the show that's great. Yes, I know ultimately you want to expand the audience and make big money, but let's face it only a very small handful of guys are going to do that to any meaningful degree in the wrestling business anyway. The overwhelming majority who are great wrestlers and very over just don't end up improving ticket sales and ratings etc that much.
> 
> Agreed. After MJF Wardlow should've been tangling with stars but who did he get, was it Jay Lethal, Sonjay Dutt and then other goofs from ROH wasn't it? That was a huge fail no doubt.


There’s plenty of guys that fit the AEW mold to satisfy the typical AEW viewer. Despite being athletic, it’s unlikely he’s gonna be a workrate kinda asset. He’s basically built to be an attraction outside of the norm. A built guy that men wish they could look like and many women are attracted to. His major downside at the moment is the lack of a real gimmick and promo opportunities. He should be getting constant promo time even if it’s 1 minute a week to build up confidence doing promos and show that he has any semblance of a personality. About the only chance he has to do anything but the silent bodyguard gimmick.


Think his first real feud after MJF was getting the TNT Title. Shows ya how forgettable that turned out to be. 😁


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Think his first real feud after MJF was getting the TNT Title. Shows ya how forgettable that turned out to be. 😁


I think it was the perfect move giving him the TNT title. He wasn't ready for the world title but needed gold and quickly. He just should've never lost it and not been relegated to lower card guys.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Oh how the mighty have fallen. Wardlow went from being a future megastar to a future jobber. With his haircut he will look like any regular brute. I laughed hard when Somoa Joe beat him up with a lead pipe. I actually repetitively watched it.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

If you wanted samoa joe to look like a bad ass and for Wardlow to chase/ get his revenge, follow the charlie/rhonda blueprint where its a dq but joe still looks like a bad ass cuz he beat the shit out of him with a pipe and wardlow doesnt come off as a bitch


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hephaesteus said:


> If you wanted samoa joe to look like a bad ass and for Wardlow to chase/ get his revenge, follow the charlie/rhonda blueprint where its a dq but joe still looks like a bad ass cuz he beat the shit out of him with a pipe and wardlow doesnt come off as a bitch


TK doesn’t believe in DQs/count outs which leads to this.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

yeahbaby! said:


> So it's the worst thing in the world to everyone here, yet it was probably Wardlow's best match and Joe is on fire and has been coming in to AEW. There's still legs in the feud, it was their first match so there's room for a return bout at a big Dynamite or the PPV. The crowd was fire, and even though Darby is apparently a midget with no upside again according to WF, but the crowd went absolutely insane for him.
> 
> Now people want to see Wardlow get revenge, I sure do and he'll come back hot. Joe's a pro, he'll put him over big on a bigger stage.


In a vacuum this wasn’t the worst thing. Samoa Joe’s been a world champ places. Problem is, with the way he came in and did nothing for so long it middled him — he didn’t and doesn’t feel like a big deal that should be beating your (once upon a time, up and coming star) Wardlow.

as for Darby, I think everyone loves him but visually it’s a bit hard to digest. Joe’s a 6’0 300 pound Samoan, Wardlow’s this big muscle bound guy — and he needs Darby to save him?

Lastly, I just don’t know that people care about these two interacting. There’s a story here but it doesn’t seem like one that fans have really latched onto. Kind of just want Wardlow to get through this to see if there’s anything interesting he’ll be doing after.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> TK doesn’t believe in DQs/count outs which leads to this.


I am starting to believe Tony has never actually counted higher than three thanks to the ADHD.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

It looks like Wardlow might have wanted (or needed) time off. Maybe he landed a side project, maybe he needs rest, maybe he wants a vacation. Who knows. But if he has to get time off, then this was a fine way to get him off TV for a bit.

He hasn't been buried. He was attacked before the match, the announcers heavily sold his knee, and his loss comes with an asterisk. He will obviously get his win back over Joe. In the long run, he will be fine


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

redban said:


> It looks like Wardlow might have wanted (or needed) time off. Maybe he landed a side project, maybe he needs rest, maybe he wants a vacation. Who knows. But if he has to get time off, then this was a fine way to get him off TV for a bit.
> 
> He hasn't been buried. He was attacked before the match, the announcers heavily sold his knee, and his loss comes with an asterisk. He will obviously get his win back over Joe. In the long run, he will be fine


His schedule has been pretty intense for the past six months


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

lanceroni_66 said:


> I have two prevailing thoughts.
> 
> 1. Tony certainly doesn't know how to book hosses, especially one that almost looked can't miss for a while there.
> 
> ...



There is literally zero indication that he has it. Yet people are dumping loads left right and center over an assumption about him. I get it, we all do it. But he's been given more than enough time to show that he has it. I'm not saying it's not there and still wiat8nt to come out. But it's very clear something is missing. I mentioned that as soon as he wins a belt people won't care anymore. Exactly what happened to Hangman. But I drill think there is some bigger plan in the works for him, based off his booking. Otherwise it's simply because he doesn't have it. I also believe he's planning on taking time off, or he's planning personality changes. Why would he suddenly cut that ugly rat tail haircut off.

But yeah, Tony is a bad booker. But something seems to slowly be changing about the style of booking recently


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

One Shed said:


> I am starting to believe Tony has never actually counted higher than three thanks to the ADHD.



That would explain hiring a bunch of refs that take a minute and a half to count to 8.



One Shed said:


> His schedule has been pretty intense for the past six months


33 documented matches in 2022. Rough work schedule.


----------



## lanceroni_66 (Jul 25, 2018)

shandcraig said:


> There is literally zero indication that he has it. Yet people are dumping loads left right and center over an assumption about him. I get it, we all do it. But he's been given more than enough time to show that he has it. I'm not saying it's not there and still wiat8nt to come out. But it's very clear something is missing. I mentioned that as soon as he wins a belt people won't care anymore. Exactly what happened to Hangman. But I drill think there is some bigger plan in the works for him, based off his booking. Otherwise it's simply because he doesn't have it. I also believe he's planning on taking time off, or he's planning personality changes. Why would he suddenly cut that ugly rat tail haircut off.
> 
> But yeah, Tony is a bad booker. But something seems to slowly be changing about the style of booking recently


I agree wholeheartedly with all of this. The booking is changing and there is more rhyme and reason of late. 

I also think your take on Wardlow is dead on. Either everyone has cooled on him or they're going to make some changes. The guy needs to beore than a powerbomb symphony and mostly squash matches. Otherwise you're going to repeat the Diesel mistake.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

lanceroni_66 said:


> I agree wholeheartedly with all of this. The booking is changing and there is more rhyme and reason of late.
> 
> I also think your take on Wardlow is dead on. Either everyone has cooled on him or they're going to make some changes. The guy needs to beore than a powerbomb symphony and mostly squash matches. Otherwise you're going to repeat the Diesel mistake.



It's the idea of him or what he "COULD BE" an idea is just an idea. But either way it's likely change or something is in the works for him.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

If you don't see that Wardlow has "it", you don't understand wrestling.

It was very, very clearly through the MJF feud he has "it" in abundance, It's not his fault that stupid cunt Khan has booked him so sporadically and horrendously since then that he's not been able to continue to show it.


----------



## lanceroni_66 (Jul 25, 2018)

Boldgerg said:


> If you don't see that Wardlow has "it", you don't understand wrestling.
> 
> It was very, very clearly through the MJF feud he has "it" in abundance, It's not his fault that stupid cunt Khan has booked him so sporadically and horrendously since then that he's not been able to continue to show it.


Laughable. I've been watching wrestling for my entire life and I think that what he had was a long term thing with MJF that they had likely talked about, ran through, practiced and planned out. He had IT then. 

Every since then he's had nothing. If he had IT, as you say, it would shine through in bits and pieces regardless of what he's been given. He's even had feuds with heat and he comes across as big dumb guy #3 who has nothing behind him. 

I think too that people thing about WWE too much where everything is planned by creative. In AEW a lot of what's done comes down to the wrestlers, and he doesn't seem to have anything to throw at the wall. 

I'm sorry, but he doesn't have, or at the least hasn't shown, IT to me.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

lanceroni_66 said:


> Laughable. I've been watching wrestling for my entire life and I think that what he had was a long term thing with MJF that they had likely talked about, ran through, practiced and planned out. He had IT then.
> 
> Every since then he's had nothing. If he had IT, as you say, it would shine through in bits and pieces regardless of what he's been given. He's even had feuds with heat and he comes across as big dumb guy #3 who has nothing behind him.
> 
> ...


Right. If someone HAS IT and it's there it wouldn't be ignored. War has been given so many chances in aew. Where is "IT". I'm not saying he doesn't, but it most certainly hasn't been coming out of him yet. And on a side note, he doesn't have a main event theme, his hair cut is stupid and his in ring gear comes off as average. He has a lot of work to do to bring IT out.

People are jerking off because yes big


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Boldgerg said:


> If you don't see that Wardlow has "it", you don't understand wrestling.
> 
> It was very, very clearly through the MJF feud he has "it" in abundance, It's not his fault that stupid cunt Khan has booked him so sporadically and horrendously since then that he's not been able to continue to show it.


Test had it back in the day as well, see how far that got him? To top if all off he was booked by someone who knew what he was doing. So yea, Wardlows current comparison is a worse booked test


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The burial continues.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

so how bout that chasing the title thang?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Wardlow is fucked. He isn't quite Goldberg or Batista in terms of presence/look, it factor, and physical charisma, but he's the closest thing this era has to that kind of guy and Khan screwed it up. But I'm not that surprised, this isn't a company that rates that sort of thing, the only thing Khan and this fanbase are really interested in is overly long indy style matches with a lot of high spots and false finishes


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> There is literally zero indication that he has it. Yet people are dumping loads left right and center over an assumption about him. I get it, we all do it. But he's been given more than enough time to show that he has it. I'm not saying it's not there and still wiat8nt to come out. But it's very clear something is missing. I mentioned that as soon as he wins a belt people won't care anymore. Exactly what happened to Hangman. But I drill think there is some bigger plan in the works for him, based off his booking. Otherwise it's simply because he doesn't have it. I also believe he's planning on taking time off, or he's planning personality changes. Why would he suddenly cut that ugly rat tail haircut off.
> 
> But yeah, Tony is a bad booker. But something seems to slowly be changing about the style of booking recently


This is eerily like what happened to Crimson in TNA. One dimensional guy that they pushed too soon. then realised that they went too fast and backtracked. Sad thing with Crimson is that they then decided to abandon him completely after that. But I don't think that will happen to Wardlow. I believe anything can be salvaged in wrestling and they only have to find the right angle with Wardlow. 

...although he might just be another Adam Bomb.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Yeah when he was arguably the hottest wrestler in the industry booker of the year decided to put him face vs face against pockets 😆😆😆

TK and shitty booking ruined what could have been their biggest star.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Wardlow needs to adopt some young dude in nxt as his son pronto, he ain't never going to amount to anything when khan clearly has a chip on his shoulder about guys like wardlow in wrestling and thinks small skinny dudes should be the stars


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

He's been buried in favour of 5 foot 1, 90 pound Darby Allin. And I don't even mind Darby.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Does this man even still work for AEW?

Booker of the year folks


----------



## T99 (Sep 1, 2016)

It's goddamn criminal how much Tony Khan completely fucked up the booking of Wardlow. Like he took a guy that was completely red hot and found a way to butcher all the momentum. I mean for fuck shakes he had Wardlow feud with security guards and Smart Mark Sterling as one of his first feuds post MJF. Khan is completely clueless.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Then they have Darby beat Joe after Wardlow got beat. This shit just gets worse every week.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Wolf Mark said:


> This is eerily like what happened to Crimson in TNA. One dimensional guy that they pushed too soon. then realised that they went too fast and backtracked. Sad thing with Crimson is that they then decided to abandon him completely after that. But I don't think that will happen to Wardlow. I believe anything can be salvaged in wrestling and they only have to find the right angle with Wardlow.
> 
> ...although he might just be another Adam Bomb.


That was constantly what we brought up about TNA. They were known for constantly trying to push new guys then never following through and pulling back. Aew does a lot of similar stuff. The thing with War is both sides need to put in the work and are not doing it. War dont seem to wanna make any changes and aew has no system of back stage people to do it either. Not that i care about kip Sabian, but it looks like hes been trying to make some changes.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

T99 said:


> It's goddamn criminal how much Tony Khan completely fucked up the booking of Wardlow. Like he took a guy that was completely red hot and found a way to butcher all the momentum. I mean for fuck shakes he had Wardlow feud with security guards and Smart Mark Sterling as one of his first feuds post MJF. Khan is completely clueless.


Right...dude just doesn't know how to take his talent to that next level of being a mega-star. All of his talent pretty much come across or are booked as upper-mid carders because he doesn't know how to book the ones that matter properly.


----------



## T99 (Sep 1, 2016)

THA_WRESTER said:


> Right...dude just doesn't know how to take his talent to that next level of being a mega-star. All of his talent pretty much come across or are booked as upper-mid carders because he doesn't know how to book the ones that matter properly.


Yep. It seems like MJF is his only homegrown talent he hasn't completely fucked up and I feel that's more because of MJF himself then because of Tony's dumbass. The thing is, it shouldn't be this hard to follow up on a guy momentum but Tony can't do the simplest of approach right. Tony doesn't seem to understand the term "strike while the irons hit" and that he can't just play "your turn or your turn then I will eventually come back to you approach" that he seems to like to do with wrestlers that get over.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

T99 said:


> Yep. It seems like MJF is his only homegrown talent he hasn't completely fucked up and I feel that's more because of MJF himself then because of Tony's dumbass. The thing is, it shouldn't be this hard to follow up on a guy momentum but Tony can't do the simplest of approach right. Tony doesn't seem to understand the term "strike while the irons hit" and that he can't just play "your turn or your turn then I will eventually come back to you approach" that he seems to like to do with wrestlers that get over.


Lol yeah it was definitely all MJF & his ability to generate interest to whatever he does.

When he returned after the summer they did nothing to really capitalize on his promo before leaving but instead were just like "oh we reached an agreement, so back to business as usual". Dude needs a creative team horribly & asap. Hire someone in like Arn Anderson, Blanchard, and Dutch Martell to run they're creative. Feel like they have the right sort of mind for character work/direction.


----------



## T99 (Sep 1, 2016)

THA_WRESTER said:


> Lol yeah it was definitely all MJF & his ability to generate interest to whatever he does.
> 
> When he returned after the summer they did nothing to really capitalize on his promo before leaving but instead were just like "oh we reached an agreement, so back to business as usual". Dude needs a creative team horribly & asap. Hire someone in like Arn Anderson, Blanchard, and Dutch Martell to run they're creative. Feel like they have the right sort of mind for character work/direction.


Unfortunately Tony thinks he knows more then the actual vets that have been in the business and also rather listen to a bunch of Never was's like QT Marshall or Sonjay Dutt.


----------



## Bahn Yuki (Mar 6, 2011)

Do you guys recall when Jim Cornette gave top wwe executives personal #s out on his podcast as his advice for Wardlow's career?

Wardlow went from hottest guy on the show and potential main eventer to losing his hair in a throw away match vs a guy who lost to Darby Allin the following week. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> If you don't see that Wardlow has "it", you don't understand wrestling.
> 
> It was very, very clearly through the MJF feud he has "it" in abundance, It's not his fault that stupid cunt Khan has booked him so sporadically and horrendously since then that he's not been able to continue to show it.


But he's was tangling with the likes of Jay Lethal and his credible team, Smart Mark and stars like that. What's the problem?


----------

